# Wildflowers in my Coastal pasture



## omcgee (Jul 23, 2014)

I have a 5 acre pasture of Coastal that's infested with Indian Paint Brush that I don't know how to restore.

Is that eatable for cows,Horses,Goats if I bale it?

I read where the flowers are eatable but the green part is toxic,but how toxic is it?

How would you get rid of the flowers? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Google says IPB's take up selenium and that they can be very toxic for horses when consumed.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I believe I would try 2-4d and pastora/etc. mix with adjuvant.... I believe the 2-4d will get it, but not sure


----------

